# X-Man Tornado V2 review



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 6, 2022)

My first cube was (Unfortunately) a Rubik's brand. I got it when I was about 8 years old on Christmas. So, about 4 years ago. I was really good at solving puzzles back then, so my mom thought that it would be cool. I picked it up, turned it a couple of times, and never touched it again. Later last year, though, I picked it up, and learned how to solve it. I was getting better and better, watching YouCubers (play on Youtubers) unboxing videos. I started noticing that the cubes that the YouCubers had were better than mine, by a lot.

So, I begged my dad to get me my own speedcube. He said no at first, but then got tired of me asking all the time. So he got me one that I was hoping would be a Gan 12 Maglev, but only got other speed cube with an X on it. I later learned that it was a X-Man Tornado V2. I thought it was a pretty good cube overall, and liked that it was highly adjustable. I think that this is a great 3x3, and it is my main. If you want a new speedcube, (If you don't already have a gan with adjustable magnets) then I highly suggest that you get it.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 6, 2022)

I forgot to write my intro first, so I just wanted to say 'Hi' in this thread real quick.

Hello!  I am 12 years old, and live in Virginia. I love to cube, draw, play music and create stories!

Happy Holidays!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Dec 6, 2022)

I swear to god whoever said corner-cutting was the best part.....
sigh.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 6, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> I swear to god whoever said corner-cutting was the best part.....
> sigh.


Is the corner cutting bad?


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 6, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> Is the corner cutting bad?


'Cause I voted for corner cutting. Wait. Is it an unfair advantage to vote on my own thread?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 6, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> I begged my dad to get me my own speedcube. He said no at first, but then got tired of me asking all the time.


This is incredibly amusing given how much you're spamming.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 6, 2022)

To my dad, or in the post?


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 6, 2022)

I can't do it. );


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Dec 6, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> 'Cause I voted for corner cutting. Wait. Is it an unfair advantage to vote on my own thread?


You might not realize this, but corner-cutting is one of the worst parts of this cube. Budget cubes have better corner-cutting than the Tornado V2. Instead of Getting the V2, I would recommend the Tornado V3, because the corner-cutting issue is fixed and in my opinion, it compares with a Gan cube.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 6, 2022)

Oh. OK. Let me test the corner cutting real quick.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 6, 2022)

Yeah. I just realized that IS pretty bad, but it's not as bad as some of you are making it out to be.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 7, 2022)

Please post everything in one post


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 7, 2022)

Ok


----------



## Taffy23 (Dec 8, 2022)

Besides the corner cutting, the tornado v2 is a great cube


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 8, 2022)

Taffy23 said:


> Besides the corner cutting, the tornado v2 is a great cube


Totally agree!


----------

